# New Outback Owner As Of Today



## dunk (Mar 12, 2010)

Picked up a 2009 23KRS Outback from the dealer today. Got a great deal on it used and it is in almost brand new condition. Spent most of the afternoon organizing and figuring the thing out. I think we are going to love it. We have owned pop-up campers for about 8 years so this is a big upgrade for us. One question for anyone who has an outback toy hauler though. My Harley Davidson street glide bottoms out at the top of the ramp from the steep angle, does anyone have any tricks on loading it? I thought about lowering the front of the camper as low as it can go and trying it.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!!
Lowering the front end all the way sounds like a good idea. If that doesn't work maybe a platform with a ramp under the edge of the OB ramp may decrease the incline enough to keep it from bottoming out. Good luck, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Brad


----------



## dunk (Mar 12, 2010)

bradnjess said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!!
> Lowering the front end all the way sounds like a good idea. If that doesn't work maybe a platform with a ramp under the edge of the OB ramp may decrease the incline enough to keep it from bottoming out. Good luck, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Brad


Thanks for the welcome and quick reply. i was browsing through the forum and saw where another guy unhitches from the truck and lowers the front end all the way to make it work. I'll give it a try tomorrow. Scared the crap out of myself today trying to ride the thing up into the camper and bottomed out and got stuck. It was just me and my wife there and she wasn't much help. I turned off the motor and just rocked the bike back and forth until it came free and i backed it back down the ramp.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Or get one of these. You could probally make one out of wood cheaper, just watch it when its wet.

http://shop.ebay.com/items/race+ramps?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=&cbp=8.0&rawquery=race+ramps&mscbg=1&seg_id=0&its=20100318021557&geo_id=1&keyword=race+ramps&sig=5c471789d75655d67a6735d8e202c4e0cdebf3d86d6fea5762e898e0986520c68133bfa9112cc3240a57e110c26deec7cf2793497bf1cab7e8c3c35602c43b0e1edc760f4db7785b80145aed46c949bd3e067ba0c81e245ca618eb17b23b35bb7925937bfd476eadd04912545c555cf0ac60fa4714138a3fc3645472c59bcf46%7C1&MT_ID=8&crlp=356574425_1&tt_encode=utf8&msclkid=66ae8b8a6c98f54db5ebc77be7615108

http://www.raceramps.com/trailerramps.html


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

You won't regret the upgrade to the Outback.

Next time just go faster!

Welcome we are a great community that can provide lots of help. Like "just go faster".









If that doesn't work lower the front end and lower the pressure to 5psi on the starboard tires on the Outback.

Otherwise back the Harley in.

Good luck and welcome!

(don't forget to re-inflate the tires)


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome! Lowering the trailer and putting a board under the outer edge of the ramp will help!

Have Fun!

glen...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! and Welcome to the site!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I think I read on here of someone putting a 4 wheel dolly similar to moving a piano under the rear wheel. It lifts the back end and then helps reposition it when you get it in.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

dunk said:


> Picked up a 2009 23KRS Outback from the dealer today. Got a great deal on it used and it is in almost brand new condition. Spent most of the afternoon organizing and figuring the thing out. I think we are going to love it. We have owned pop-up campers for about 8 years so this is a big upgrade for us. One question for anyone who has an outback toy hauler though. My Harley Davidson street glide bottoms out at the top of the ramp from the steep angle, does anyone have any tricks on loading it? I thought about lowering the front of the camper as low as it can go and trying it.


If you raise the ramp up 6" and make up the difference with a ramp made out of wood will help.
The 2010 s are higher. They have flipped the axles.
Gary


----------

